# bad day 2 update pg 2



## wynedot55

well i had a bad morning.shot up in my recliner at 615am with my chest hurting.an i could barely get up an move around.finally shook it off.an got ready to go to town.then when mom did what she had to.i went to the drs.took an EKG an it didnt look quiet right.so he gave me some nitro an set the chemical stress test for 8am wed. pg 2


----------



## WildRoseBeef

My gosh wyne I hope you'll be okay!


----------



## wynedot55

i hope i will.im a tough old man.dang saw bones has me a tad worried.but im thinking postive.


----------



## Imissmygirls

You've been stressed lately with the teeth thing. Could be just excess stress. Farmers have this habit of stressing over such stuff
GO play with the cows!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Hoping everything turns out OK!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Imissmygirls said:
			
		

> You've been stressed lately with the teeth thing. Could be just excess stress. Farmers have this habit of stressing over such stuff
> GO play with the cows!


DH did the teeth thing, got a small infection in one and then got strep on top. They ran him through the chemical stress test and a whole lot more just to find nothing major. Stress to the system does that to a person.


----------



## Imissmygirls

My Pop used to show a heart murmur every time he got stressed. Fortunately back then the docs didn't go overboard in panic. It would go away when the stress would leave.
wyne... ditch the goat!


----------



## wynedot55

thanks all.im wondering if the round i had with him mightve strained something.as i had him down but who knows.this will slow me down a bit/the goat an i are going to come to an ynderstanding or he will go.they dont even want me lifting.will let yall know how things go tomorrow.


----------



## Kute Kitten

Hope you'll be just fine.


----------



## wynedot55

i will not gonna let it get me down.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> i will not gonna let it get me down.


At this point it doesn't pay to. Stay positive. Hopefully it's just stress or you pulled something messing with that goat yesterday.


----------



## Kute Kitten

You are one tough man, wynedot! Just the pain in my chest would have me off my feet all day!


----------



## Thewife

I'm pretty sure I told you to take pictures, NOT play with the goat!
You youngins never listen do ya?

I get chest pains all the time, I only mention them when there's something to be done and I don't want to do it!

Just relax!


----------



## wynedot55

well i went an had the stress test done.note i am on BP  meds.an yes i get them force fed to me daily.took 3hrs todo the test.an yes i told them i benchpressed a goat a few days ago.the took before at rest pics of my heart.then put me under the chemical stress test load.an my BP didnt go any higher than 76/110 the whole time.the woman doing the test said she figures i have a stout old heart.then i went back an took heart pics after coming from being under a load.so i aint supposed to lift anything till fri or mon when i hear from the heart dr.an he will tell me if i got any clogged pipelines.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Hopefully, everything looks good.


----------



## Kute Kitten

for you, wynedot.


----------



## wynedot55

im just gonna take it slow till i here from them.nite all


----------



## m.holloway

hey wnne,

hope that your feeling better, every once in awhile the body needs a rest. and when you don't do it the body takes over and makes you do it. having your teeth done may sometimes be a big traum to your body and you don't even know it.   it does happen to all of us    Hope your feeling better today!!


----------



## wynedot55

thanks im ready to get back on my feet.an findout if i have to go to the heart dr.


----------



## jhm47

Wyne:  Are you on antibiotics?  I would guess that they would have put you on some after having all those teeth pulled.  If not, it's possible that you might have developed an infection which might have settled in your lungs, pleura, heart valves or wherever.  That sometimes happens when you have teeth pulled, especially when you have multiples of them yanked.  My friend got an infection in his myocardium (the sack around your heart), and died within 24 hours.  He'd just had a tooth pulled a couple days before.  He was 48, and the best friend I ever had.

Be careful, and get well immediately!  That's an order!


----------



## wynedot55

dont worry im taking care of myself.the only thing he gave me after pulling the teeth was some pain pills.so i dont guess i had any infection in there.i did what he told me to to a T.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> dont worry im taking care of myself.the only thing he gave me after pulling the teeth was some pain pills.so i dont guess i had any infection in there.i did what he told me to to a T.


The infection could still have set in after the teeth were pulled. That is what happened with DH.


----------



## wynedot55

well i hope i dont have any infection.


----------



## Thewife

I don't know all the whys or whats?
But, dentists won't even touch me, unless I have big does of antibiotics before I go in? Something about my screwy heart valve and risk of infection?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> I don't know all the whys or whats?
> But, dentists won't even touch me, unless I have big does of antibiotics before I go in? Something about my screwy heart valve and risk of infection?


With your screwy heart valve an infection would be extrememly serious. Infections with your teeth affect the whole body.


----------



## Imissmygirls

Wyne, what they are trying to say is: does the heart doc know that you just had teeth pulled?  It should be pretty obvious and he should have asked that as a standard question. We just want to hear you say it.


----------



## m.holloway

Now that's true! When I had my teeth pulled they gave me pain and antibiotics pills. And yes you can die very fast if you get a infection!!!! Please do check back with your doc. We wouldn't want to lose you!


----------



## wynedot55

we told the dr i had my upper teeth pulled 8 days ago so they know.but i rally think the chest pain was caused from jerking the goat around.still waiting on the last test report.


----------



## jhm47

But Wyne:  Are you taking antibiotics?


----------



## wynedot55

no not taking any antibotics.i just heard from my stress test.an i do have an enlarged left ventricle.an im trying to get an appt with the heart dr.so we can see what he wants todo about it.all my pipes are in good shape.i can go back todoing what i do.but mom dont want me todo any heavylifting yet.if i strained any muscles we want them to heal fore i go back full blast.


----------



## jhm47

Just.     Get.      Well.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

jhm47 said:
			
		

> Just.     Get.      Well.


I second this!


----------



## wynedot55

i will i have to make an appt with the heart dr.im doing alot better i can eat some differant foods now.


----------



## Imissmygirls

Wyne, Remember Mom Knows Best!


----------



## wynedot55

well she wont let me do to much work yet.


----------

